# My guinea-pig's nose



## cavy_gal

Harvey, my little guinea-pig, has a tiny patch of slightly crusty skin on his nose and I'm confused about what it is. Its basically white, looks like dry skin but its hard and crusty. He's had it since I got him last January and doesn't seem to be making him ill or anything but I was just curious to find out what it may be?

I can post photos of his nose if anyone would like to see it, maybe it'll give a better chance of finding out what it is and how to get rid of it.


----------



## cavy_gal

Fine, not even one reply.

Says a lot for supposed animal lovers...


----------



## minnie

hey give us chance! could he have been bitten or scraped it on anything?


----------



## rodentsrus

cavy_gal said:


> Harvey, my little guinea-pig, has a tiny patch of slightly crusty skin on his nose and I'm confused about what it is. Its basically white, looks like dry skin but its hard and crusty. He's had it since I got him last January and doesn't seem to be making him ill or anything but I was just curious to find out what it may be?
> 
> I can post photos of his nose if anyone would like to see it, maybe it'll give a better chance of finding out what it is and how to get rid of it.


Sandy my 1 year has also has a tiny patch (A line) of slightly crusty skin on her nose also...I know what it is as I have seen it..It's caused by the wire of the cage when she rubbs her nose when she chews the cage...If you send a pic I can tell you if it looks like my girl..I would have attached a pic but I don't have a good one that show her nose....It's been there since about a months....


----------



## guineapigqueen

It sounds like its Chelitis...

Chelitis is a scabby stitch - it is not advisable to pick this scab off the nose as the skin underneath is tender and picking off the scabby surface will be painful for the guinea pig. The knobbly scabs drop off on their own, although this does not rid the cavy of the infection.

Treatment can be....
Daktarin Oral Gel
Daktarin Antifungal cream
Canesten

I have some pigs and they have never been treated for it and the line of hard skin stays but it does not affect the pig.

Some more information.... Guinea Lynx :: Cheilitis


----------



## rodentsrus

Here is a pic of my sandy nose..As I said before I seen her rub her nose on the wire of her cage as she chews it....


----------



## guineapigqueen

Yes that is definately Chelitis on your piggy Rodentsrus, it doesn't affect them and I have pigs live a ripe old age with the scab on their nose.

She looks like she is a Sheltie, a very pretty one at that.

Emma x


----------



## rodentsrus

We took abit of our guinea pig Sandy's nose and showed it to the vet..she said it does not look like chelitis..she said it would be all over the face..but they go for their yearly check up in about 2 weeks..also here is a pic of her sister Mandy


----------



## guineapigqueen

Aww bless they are both gorgeous.
Perhaps its a mild form, all literature I have read on this leads to Chelitis.

Emma x


----------

